# Why Are YOU In The furry Fandom?



## craftyandy (Aug 4, 2013)

Why Are YOU In The furry Fandom?

www.youtube.com: Furry Days


----------



## Teal (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm here because I'm a furry. :I  (wall of text much?)


----------



## Aleu (Aug 4, 2013)

Did you really need a wall of text to say that you came here because you like animal people?


----------



## PsychicOtter (Aug 4, 2013)

I like anthros.  That's pretty much what makes you a furry, in my opinion.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2013)

I like anthropomorphics and I need to do something with my time to prevent me from killing motherfuckers


----------



## Khaki (Aug 4, 2013)

craftyandy said:


> I canâ€™t dismiss  gay kids being tortured, exposed, and killed simply because I just got to watch the latest vapid blockbuster summer film.



Pardon?


----------



## Teal (Aug 4, 2013)

craftyandy said:


> I canâ€™t dismiss  gay kids being tortured, exposed, and killed simply because I just got to watch the latest vapid blockbuster summer film.
> The response to such things should be â€œThis is unacceptable,  and I am trying to make it better, however I can.â€
> Thirty, fifty, sixty years from now, what will you be able to look back on? What Legacy will you leave?
> So talk is cheap, in the end actions mean more than words so weâ€™ll see, weâ€™ll see.


 What the fuck?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a bizarre fascination with autism. That and horse dicks.


----------



## Joey (Aug 4, 2013)

What.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 4, 2013)

craftyandy said:


> There is much wrong in the world and I need to be willing to die for my work. Iâ€™ll sacrifice my time with friends, vacations, movies, video games, comics, because I canâ€™t look at a starving person and say â€œlike to help but Iâ€™m too busy playing xbox bra!â€
> I canâ€™t dismiss  gay kids being tortured, exposed, and killed simply because I just got to watch the latest vapid blockbuster summer film.
> The response to such things should be â€œThis is unacceptable,  and I am trying to make it better, however I can.â€
> Thirty, fifty, sixty years from now, what will you be able to look back on? What Legacy will you leave?
> So talk is cheap, in the end actions mean more than words so weâ€™ll see, weâ€™ll see.


I'm confused. What are you talking about?
You seemed to switch subjects repeatedly as you said what you had to say, and it somehow ended here.


----------



## Teal (Aug 4, 2013)

Reply to us OP, reply. (And I can see that you are viewing the thread.)


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 4, 2013)

To read hilarious posts like this.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2013)

Because I'm a fan of anthropomorphic creatures.

Jesus.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 4, 2013)

We've had this thread a few times before, Craftandy. Some iterations have actually been rather recent. You can use the search function to check whether someone has recently made a thread with the same topic as your planned thread. 

Anyway, sorry but I am a bit too lazy to read the whole original post. :s



PastryOfApathy said:


> I have a bizarre fascination with autism. That and horse dicks.



What is it with the recent surge of people using autism as an insult? Do you guys not understand how horrible that is?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 4, 2013)

I like animal people and talking to other people who like animal people.



Fallowfox said:


> What is it with the recent surge of people using autism as an insult? Do you guys not understand how horrible that is?



Don't let it get to you, if you do the internet wins :c


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm in the fandom because I like drawing and writing about anthros, and viewing art that other people have done involving anthros.

I think that's about it.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 4, 2013)

There's many people with similar interests in the fandom.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm not in the fandom. I'm just here to talk about tits, hips, and killing Cranassians in a rainbow spaceship.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 4, 2013)

I like fuzzy things and humanoid animals. Aka Anthros. I fucking draw stuff with fur. I enjoy it.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm not in the fandom. I'm just here to talk about tits, hips, and killing Cranassians in a rainbow spaceship.



And I'm just here to talk about Rammstein with Gibby.

You liar :3


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm just here because I have a...
*beat*
FUR AFFINITY.

Yeeeeeaaaahhh!!!!


----------



## Riho (Aug 4, 2013)

I got bored.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 4, 2013)

However, to answer the title question, I'm in the furry fandom because I'm a big fan of anthropomorphic animal art. I realized this after playing Starfox games a little and looking up Starfox related things. Even a time before then, when I had first heard of the furry fandom, I kind of liked it, I think.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 4, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I like anthros.  That's pretty much what makes you a furry, in my opinion.


 For me there has to be certain aspects of them, I can't just like anthros, like they have to have the features I like. This is why I don't really like most of the art.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 4, 2013)

FAF corrupted me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 4, 2013)

I came here for the sweet sweet poontang.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I'm just here because I have a...
> *beat*
> FUR AFFINITY.
> 
> Yeeeeeaaaahhh!!!!



...

you need to die


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> What is it with the recent surge of people using autism as an insult? Do you guys not understand how horrible that is?



Nope.


----------



## Zerig (Aug 4, 2013)

Now that I think about it, I'm not really in it. The extent of my furfaggotry is posting on this forum and shitposting terrible porn on 4chan for laughs.

I am an awful excuse for a furry.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm in the fandom to be Furry. :V

But seriously, why else would I be here?


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 4, 2013)

I am in the fandom for reasons expressed here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...u-into-the-furry-fandom?p=3286668#post3286668

Notice the time stamp of the post, and the title of the thread it is in, and ask yourself, OP, if your thread was necessary.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I'm just here because I have a...
> *beat*
> FUR AFFINITY.
> 
> Yeeeeeaaaahhh!!!!



Is that even legally a pun?


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 4, 2013)

I've got nothing better to do.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 4, 2013)

Well I guess I'm also here to chase my own tail. It's very distracting. I... erm... sorry, I just... one sec. *chases tail*

*Ahem* But anyways... Yep just here for the tail.


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 4, 2013)

Because i'm having a midlife crisis....at the ripe old age of 21.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 4, 2013)

Because I'm a furry. Oh and dogdick.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 4, 2013)

Because I can't leave. All of you would miss me too much


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Because I'm a furry. Oh and dogdick.



L.O.L.

:- )


----------



## Percy (Aug 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Because I'm a furry. Oh and dogdick.


The only answer.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Because I'm a furry. Oh and dogdick.



Dogdicks solve everything. ^_^


----------



## Teal (Aug 4, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Dogdicks solve everything. ^_^


 But they are soooooo boring.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 4, 2013)

Teal said:


> But they are soooooo boring.



Unlike your Hyena pseudo-penis?


----------



## Teal (Aug 4, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Unlike your Hyena pseudo-penis?


 Don't you mock my pseudo-penis.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 4, 2013)

HAHAH, I like where this is going.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> HAHAH, I like where this is going.



... you elabritlly planned this, didn't you?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 5, 2013)

There's really no other place to have inclinations and opinions as controversial as the ones I have.


----------



## Teal (Aug 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> HAHAH, I like where this is going.


Indeed. Now bend over.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 5, 2013)

Teal said:


> Indeed. Now bend over.



 And that dick-shaped clitoris has penile spines too... Sounds painful. And awkward. Silly felines and their weird crotches.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 5, 2013)

no


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> no



Is that how you really feel?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Is that how you really feel?



yes


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh gibby, you need to be more precise than that.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 5, 2013)

To make sweet sweet cash monies off furfags-

Uhh I mean to spread the magic of love and friendship of course!~


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 5, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> To make sweet sweet cash monies off furfags-
> 
> Uhh I mean to spread the magic of love and friendship of course!~



No tora, wrong fandom. Friendship is a brony thing.


----------



## craftyandy (Aug 5, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I am in the fandom for reasons expressed here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...u-into-the-furry-fandom?p=3286668#post3286668
> 
> Notice the time stamp of the post, and the title of the thread it is in, and ask yourself, OP, if your thread was necessary.



Yes it is, because it's a completely different question. What brought you in is completely different then what keeps you in after you been involved fro a number of years. 

Gonna have to come up with a completely different response to your question then here.


----------



## craftyandy (Aug 5, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> To read hilarious posts like this.


please, tell me more, your insight intrigues me.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> To make sweet sweet cash monies off furfags-
> 
> Uhh I mean to spread the magic of love and friendship of course!~



More like spreading hate and hatred..

 furries would make awesome black metal bands


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 6, 2013)

I heard there was cake.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> More like spreading hate and hatred..
> 
> furries would make awesome black metal bands



I've never heard _any_ furry-made metal before. Or, at least, nothing worth listening to more than once. If I have then I have clearly forgotten it for obvious reasons.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 6, 2013)

craftyandy said:


> Yes it is, because it's a completely different question. What brought you in is completely different then what keeps you in after you been involved fro a number of years.
> 
> Gonna have to come up with a completely different response to your question then here.


Then why didn't you use the title "why are you STILL in the fandom?" The word "in" by itself is vague and can be interpreted in many ways. Clarity is an important part of good writing. The title you gave makes it sound like the other thread. Just because you think one sentence comes off how you intended, doesn't mean anyone else would understand it.

Also, don't double post, use the multiquote option.

Ok, I'll play. Why am I still in the fandom? There's some good art here, and I like the suiting. See, that was short and sweet and didn't take an essay to get across. Honestly, your opening post is overwhelming and it is hard to get the intent of the thread through such a long post, when a short paragraph or two would suffice. (Of course the what got you in thread would have longer posts, since those would be stories, almost.)


----------



## nureintier (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm here because I like funny animals. 





Kitsune Cross said:


> More like spreading hate and hatred..   furries would make awesome black metal bands


  Hell yes. Will someone make a furry BM band with me? We can all dress like evil pandas.


----------



## Wyrd (Aug 6, 2013)

I like the creativity that is in the fandom; it's diverse. I like animals and the natural world (and mythology), and giving them anthropomorphic qualities is something to me that meshes together the essence of humanity with something more grounded and primal. I enjoy roleplaying/writing and that ties into the fandom for me because I enjoy the challenge of expressing emotions and actions with something that isn't human, while trying to retain a measure of still being able to relate. Fursuits look pretty good too, although I highly doubt I'd ever have the funds to get one made of my fursona / main OC.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2013)

nureintier said:


> I'm here because I like funny animals.   Hell yes. Will someone make a furry BM band with me? We can all dress like evil pandas.



I'll play the electric triangle


----------



## Sharg (Aug 8, 2013)

I like to fap to anthro animals and am a huge nerd.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 9, 2013)

that's too much honesty


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2013)

Did I mention penis?


----------



## thoughtmaster (Aug 9, 2013)

Examination and interaction. I was curious about how people act who are part of this group and the only way to communicate with them would be to insert myself into the group. That and I need something to do in my spare time.


----------



## Sar (Aug 9, 2013)

I blame The Lion King and Pokemon fansites I used to go to. I saw some good fancomics across a search on google which I really liked then found out it was a "furry comic" - This spread through IRCs for a long time and I came across FurAffinity because of a typo on google.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm a furry because when I see shit like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get all kinds of amped. Give me that anthro stuff. Hell yes.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm here for the shark tits. 
Also for this awful forum. Sort through all the shit and you might find something good that'll give you a smile or learn you a thing or two. 
But mostly Shark tits.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I'm here for the shark tits.
> Also for this awful forum. Sort through all the shit and you might find something good that'll give you a smile or learn you a thing or two.
> But mostly Shark tits.



Shark tits. Pfft. Everyone who's anyone knows giraffe tits are where it's at. :V


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 15, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Shark tits. Pfft. Everyone who's anyone knows giraffe tits are where it's at. :V


You shut the fuck up right now or I swear to Noah's Arc that I will gut you like a salmon.


----------



## Hervor (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm here just because I can.

Because I cannot stop liking anthro art.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You shut the fuck up right now or I swear to Noah's Arc that I will gut you like a salmon.



I fucking LOVE salmon.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 15, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I fucking LOVE salmon.


I agree.


----------



## Wrobel (Aug 15, 2013)

Absolute, no BS answer; I found http://www.furaffinity.net/user/circuscookies/ this chick's art during a random google search back in like middle school.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok salmon is good! Shark tits are cool but i love the tiger babes with multiple sets!


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 15, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> Absolute, no BS answer; I found http://www.furaffinity.net/user/circuscookies/ this chick's art during a random google search back in like middle school.


Suddenly my love for furries has been restored.


----------



## Wrobel (Aug 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Suddenly my love for furries has been restored.



Without a doubt, she's still my favorite artist in the community.


----------



## petroleum (Aug 16, 2013)

im kinda new to it all but i suppose i like surrounding myself with people who see me for me. i think using an animal character to put what traits i like about myself into really helps me be myself uwu


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 16, 2013)

I hate being left out, so here I am today.


----------



## Avindur (Aug 16, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I like anthropomorphics and I need to do something with my time to prevent me from killing motherfuckers



This pretty much sums it up right here.


----------



## Charrio (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in the fandom because when I draw Animals with boobs and wieners people say I'm normal. Any other fandom and I would be the Freaksih Animal Art cartoonist. 
Thankfully there is a place for people who draw Animal people, smutty or otherwise.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 18, 2013)

To be honest.  All throughout my many, many years in this fandom I have met some of the most awesome people I will ever know.  Friends to this day that will be a part of the rest of my life.  Even some people here in this very forum, though my time here has been short, I can tell will be long time friends.  Ive even had the pleasure to even meet some of you in person, and even though we hardly knew eachother I felt like long time buddies afterwards.  

Its something about this fandom, where I can talk to someone I hardly know and afterwards, how brief it may be, feel like Ive known them for years.  I mean, shit.  The first furry I met 15 years ago I still talk to pretty much every day, and thanks to him I met my husband.  

I know people like to shit on this fandom, but thanks to it, my life has been sorted out for the good.  For the long run.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

For starters, I'm a fan of non-humans in general. Non-humans always seemed more interesting and had better personalities to me than regular human characters, and they look cooler. Plus, a lot of furries I've met outside this site are probably some of the nicest people I've ever met online. I know assholes exist in the fandom, but I generally just ignore that and the dark side of the fandom when judging the fanbase.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 20, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> For starters, I'm a fan of non-humans in general. Non-humans always seemed more interesting and had better personalities to me than regular human characters, and they look cooler. Plus, a lot of furries I've met outside this site are probably some of the nicest people I've ever met online. I know assholes exist in the fandom, but I generally just ignore that and the dark side of the fandom when judging the fanbase.



And those assholes are mostly here, viva la faf


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 20, 2013)

Because I fucking want to be.


----------



## Aldino (Aug 20, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Because I fucking want to be.



Wow what a hero to the whole fandom, I'm seeing stars! 

We all know its because we were bored and liked cartoon animals.


----------



## Sar (Aug 20, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Because I fucking want to be.


You get a 0 for originality.


----------



## HorweilkTheSnail (Aug 20, 2013)

I like anthromorphic animals and I came here for the pasta. Wait there is no pasta? They said there would be pasta  .


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 20, 2013)

HorweilkTheSnail said:


> I like anthromorphic animals and I came here for the pasta. Wait there is no pasta? They said there would be pasta  .


Only Noob Tear Soup >:-V

I'm in the fandom because anthros are cool. Simple as that.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 20, 2013)

I guess one of the big reasons I got into the fandom was because of fursuits. A few years back I was trying to make a wolf mask for art class, and did some research. Then I found fursuits, and thought they were pretty cool. I love costumes, especially ones that greatly change the way you look. What bigger change can you make than species?

And yes, I did like animal characters as a kid, too. But what kid doesn't? XD

benignBiotic: That character in your avatar always reminds me of Batman. :T


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 20, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> benignBiotic: That character in your avatar always reminds me of Batman. :T


He's essentially Batman minus the gadgets and wealth. I mean honestly.

P.S: Holy crap I'm an Elder God. I feel so Wu Tang-ey.


----------



## Sar (Aug 20, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> P.S: Holy crap I'm an Elder God. I feel so Wu Tang-ey.


You should celebrate with some sweet tear soup. I hear its fresh today.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 20, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> He's essentially Batman minus the gadgets and wealth. I mean honestly.
> 
> P.S: Holy crap I'm an Elder God. I feel so Wu Tang-ey.


Even just his face reminds me of Batman. The shape of his face, ears... The marking around his mouth even looks like the opening on Batman's mask. >>;
And yes, that pose on that panel doesn't help. XD

Um, congrats on Elder God-ness!


----------



## Remba Hatari (Aug 21, 2013)

Tbh, because my first love was in the fandom and wanted me to get into it. After a little research I totally decided I was a furry at heart. I like being part of a creative community that is so accepting and tolerant.

Plus; I get to be effin' cute!!!


----------



## badnewsbear (Aug 21, 2013)

4chan


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 21, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> And those assholes are mostly here, viva la faf



Ooh, you handsome little sea weevil, you.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 22, 2013)

I think Reddit lead me here. Mostly to the taboo effect generated by /r/cringe. I ended up finding /r/furry, followed a link or two, and found myself here.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Aug 22, 2013)

I dunno. I like drawing animals. I think that about covers it. 

The first time I actually saw something furry, though, I thought I'd want nothing to do with it, because I was about 12 and new to the internet (and what is this) and the image I accidentally stumbled upon was a picture of something that looked a little like Wiley Coyote in Marge Simpson's dress, sitting backwards on a chair crotch-flashing the viewer, but it was really really REALLY just indescribably horribly drawn--like, to this very day, I have yet to see a worse furry drawing, and that's saying a fucking lot. It's like, you know that Horrifying Fursuit thread a little ways up the page here? It was the like the worst of the worst of that, in drawing form, and then some. And little tiny me was like, "OH YE GODS MY SWEET YOUNG VIRGIN EYES" (to paraphrase).

I wish I could find that picture again to show you guys, sure would be good for a laugh.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 22, 2013)

Tis a wonderful thing to be a furfag I say! 
You settle right before they make you pay. 
At first it seems so nice and warm
Until your eyes receive harm. 
Suddenly you're smashing your keyboard with your head. 
Now of course you can't sleep, afraid of furfags under your bed. 
The next day you swear to never turn the mature filter off.
But the plague is unavoidable, making you gag then cough. 

Oh wait.
That's why I'm less a furry than before FA and FaF.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Aug 22, 2013)

You know, what actually changed my mind about furries after the Wiley Coyote in Marge Simpson's dress incident I mentioned before, was Goldenwolf's work.  Still my favourite after all these years, too, by a long shot, and I still really like when characterization for anthros is done with the animal traits forefront in the character's makeup. Not necessarily always that tribal culture version like Goldenwolf's characters, but I've also seen very interesting ways of translating animal-minded anthros with cultures reflecting their species into modern/urban settings.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 22, 2013)

Abbi Normal said:


> You know, what actually changed my mind about furries after the Wiley Coyote in Marge Simpson's dress incident I mentioned before, was Goldenwolf's work.  Still my favourite after all these years, too, by a long shot, and I still really like when characterization for anthros is done with the animal traits forefront in the character's makeup. Not necessarily always that tribal culture version like Goldenwolf's characters, but I've also seen very interesting ways of translating animal-minded anthros with cultures reflecting their species into modern/urban settings.



I love it when I read posts that lead me to awesome artists. Thanks :3


----------



## Barkley (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm definitely in the fandom for the social aspect. I've found that generally people within the furry fandom are very nice, fun, and "down to earth" people. I'm also in it for the love of anthro art and being able to discuss it and relate to it with others.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Aug 26, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I love it when I read posts that lead me to awesome artists. Thanks :3



And I love it when I say something useful for change! So we're both having a good day! Hurrah!


----------



## Aulendra (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm in it for the art and escapism. The art aspect always gives me a sci-fi ish setting to draw in if I'm bored of straight realism or fanart (also, commission payments are nice too). As for escapism, if feeling too low energy to do another hobby I'd rather log into something furry related than channel flip.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 26, 2013)

I need something to waste my time with


----------

